# Antique Lav Trap



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

That's freaking cool! I think I'd replace that with a modern trap that would be more beneficial to the customer......


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> That's freaking cool! I think I'd replace that with a modern trap that would be more beneficial to the customer......


You commuting up 95 every day in the pick up with your companies logo on it?


----------



## 1929chrysler (Jul 10, 2012)

I think I would replace that for free just so I could keep the old one in my collection as a conversation piece.


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

I am not sure if I will get the job or not. I told him that if I didn't get the job, I'd buy it for a few bucks and put it in my museum.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

do you have any idea how old the house is??

I am sure it has probably been there since day 1..


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks like the house was built in 1908.

This is the street. It is a couple of blocks off the park.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/W...2!3m1!1s0x87d8b5338a3e9ba9:0xbda177bacf3f8f01


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

House was built a couple years after the fair.


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

I use to do service work in an old hotel where they had steel drum traps on the tubs, those were not the days...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

woberkrom said:


> I am not sure if I will get the job or not. I told him that if I didn't get the job, I'd buy it for a few bucks and put it in my museum.


What are you going to do with the vent?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I can't seem to find a picture of a similar trap I took at the Pabst Mansion in Milwaukee. 

The attached is of a shower at a B & B I stayed in Buford, South Carolina.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Snazzy bottle trap, just proves brass lasts.


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> What are you going to do with the vent?


Carpenters will open the wall and we replace the vent up the wall part of the way (above the flood level of the fixture).


----------



## natonlindo (May 2, 2014)

beautiful!!


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Bottle trap.. I knew someone had the name  Thanks... been a while since I've cut one out. Those or the old drum traps.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

just got back from cuba thats all that i saw for lav traps


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey will I got that job. You want the trap? Just kidding. Did you do the job? I tend to get a lump in my throat when I pull up to those homes. How have you been?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The flex supplies are an eyesore....:yes:. Please replace with ridgid chrome and put some nice 45 degree bends on them...:yes:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

alberteh said:


> just got back from cuba thats all that i saw for lav traps














Oh yeah, so how _was_ Miami?.....:laughing:


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> The flex supplies are an eyesore....:yes:. Please replace with ridgid chrome and put some nice 45 degree bends on them...:yes:


I haven't used those in 10 years now. Use to do it in commercial/apartment buildings. All speedy plumb now.


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Hey will I got that job. You want the trap? Just kidding. Did you do the job? I tend to get a lump in my throat when I pull up to those homes. How have you been?


I've been busy busy busy.

I didn't get the job. I told the carpenter I'd pay him for the trap. Never heard from him though. I've bid two jobs for these guys (including this one). I can only assume I am higher than whoever they have a bid in hand from because I am always bidding it when the project is under way. That, or when I tell them I am a week or two out, they need it right then and there.

Who knows? I sure don't.

I'm still looking for a quality licensed guy. You know anybody that is worth a damn and wouldn't flinch walking into an old pile like the one in the pic?

PM me and let me know.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Nope. All the good guys are spoken for. You could go through 20 sheet bags before you get one you might think about keeping. Good luck looking. My shop will be at the home show this weekend in st charles.


----------

